# A.C.T. EQUIPMENT SALES Ltd - good machine tool supplier in Calgary



## kylemp (Jan 26, 2019)

http://www.actequipment.com
I don't know if this has been mentioned before but they seem to have good stock and can order stuff from quite a few larger suppliers. I often find myself not being able to find tooling in Calgary and have to order it.. I think this will fill the gap quite well. If someone wants to approach them and quest industrial about a group account I belive they would both be willing to do that from my dealings with both of them.. 
They have hss and carbide endmillls, lots of measuring and tooling in cheap and expensive, inserts and so on. 



ABRASIVES
3M
Bates
Buffing Compound
Buffs - Cotton
Cratex
Klingspor
Norton
Premium
Sait
Tyrolit
Wright
BANDSAW BLADES
Bahco
Starrett

CUTTING & TAPPING FLUIDS/COOLANTS
A9
Jokisch
Rapid Tap

CUTTING TOOLS - CARBIDE
CTI
Guhring
Iscar
M A Ford
Manchester
OSG
OTM
Rico-Freecut
Severance
SGS
Tool Flo
YG

CUTTING TOOLS - HSS
Allied
Bahco - bandsaw blades
Butterfield
Dormer
Guhring
M A Ford
Michigan Drill
Noga
OSG
Rico
Severance
Shaviv (Vargus)
SOWA
Starrett
STM
YG

DIGITAL READOUTS
Mitutoyo
Newall

GAUGES
Gauge Assembly - Precision 
Gauges for Quality assurance
Mitutoyo
Newcon
Starrett
MACHINE TOOLING & ACCESSORIES
Bison
Collis
Darex
ETM/Iscar
Girardi
ITS Bore/Iscar
Jacobs
Kar
Narex
Niraw
Pratt Bernard
Record
Renishaw
Rohm
Somma
Sowa
Starrett Software
STM
Tapmatic
Techleader

MEASURING TOOLS
Blake - coaxial indicators
Links
Mitutoyo
Starrett
Starrett CMM
Optical Projectors
STM

HAND TOOLS
Allen
Apex fastening tools
Armstrong
Bahco
CDI Torque Tools 
Genius
Jet
Noga
Shaviv (Vargus)
Vessel fastening tools
Williams

TORQUE MONITORING
KD
Crane Electronics
Norbar
Uryu

HOISTS
R & M Hosts
Yale

PNEUMATIC TOOLS
Drillmate
Uryu
Ushio
Wespro

SAFETY SUPPLIES
3M
American All Safe


----------



## Tom O (Jan 26, 2019)

I usually go to A.C.T as they are not that far from me or I’ll pick up something at KMS.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 26, 2019)

So...  I have to disagree.  I *was* a regular customer for 20 years.  I go to them last these days.

3 times misordering mitutoyo indicators, after getting the correct Mitutoyo number. For a prepaid order on a ruler, they brought the wrong one in.  When holding the tool holder in their hands, they ordered in the wrong carbide, and apologized by giving me 2  free carbide inserts that also didn't fit.  

I've talked to the management team until I was blue in the face, talked to the President in Vancouver.  Their counter staff is both incompetent and uncaring. and they've not taken steps to fix it.  So I have had to find alternate carbide supplier, and only order my Mit stuff elsewhere.

-- yes I do stil shop there from time to time, buit only "in stock" stuff that I know is exactly what I want.  The counter staff talks a very good line but knows far less than they should.


----------



## Brian H (Feb 7, 2019)

I have dealt with the guys here in Saskatoon and have received excellent service and great advise. When I first got my milling machine, I knew nothing about what kind of end mills I needed or how to use them properly and they explained things very well.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 7, 2019)

My only experience is from they guys at the Calgary location.  Even when they try to fix things, they screw up.  I only buy from them when they are exclusive in the thing I want, and by SKU number only.  AND I get an order confirmation with the SKU number on it.

Then I am very happy to do business with them!


----------



## Jimbojones (Feb 21, 2019)

I have also found ACT in Calgary difficult to deal with; placed a few different orders and problematic end-to-end

Example
1) was painful to place the order in the first place.  I simply needed an ER32 collet chuck nut w/bearing; after several minutes of convincing them that they existed (as I already own a few), they said they'd have to call me back 2) they didn't call back 3) I called back a few days later and they STILL claimed that they couldn't get one but that Technics had one that had a special coating on it that was 'just like a bearing' so I ordered it 4) never heard back again...so I went elsewhere.

Also placed other requests and they only seem to actively engage if its in stock. Seen some counter staff turnover and unsure where the root cause exists.  Perhaps if they get the sense you've got a big shop behind you they make more effort but frankly I think its bad business practice.


----------

